# Hoarded ammo



## alleyyooper (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonder how much of the ammo people are buying up these days will end up in estate sales when the old guy dies of a heart attack when he relizes how much money he spent?
I don't see any extra shooters shooting any extra at the range these days.


 Al


----------



## CUCV (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe even less... I can't get my hands on any 9 to go shoot.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 17, 2013)

I put the brakes on any extra shooting in my backyard range, kinda taking a wait and see approach. Any of Jrs friends that want to sight anything in are now required to leave a few rounds of ammo behind as a tax for range use.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 17, 2013)

We haven't been shooting any here lately since ammo is so scarce. I need some 45 and 9 but it's few and far between. We stopped shooting 22lr for now until we can find some to replace it.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 17, 2013)

Not hard to get to the bottom of it.

The real hoarders have rather questionable intentions.

Homeland Security hoarding ammo, depriving police


----------



## benp (Mar 17, 2013)

Unfortunately a lot of folks who have already been shooting did not take heed in the the phrase "Buy it cheap and stack it deep."

Even a buy a box weekly attitude adds up. 

At this juncture, there are 2 types of gunowners now. Those who HAVE speculated and those who ARE speculating the ammo mess now.

I feel bad for those new to firearms and thats about it.


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 17, 2013)

I have not bought ammo in at least half year or so. Old school "BE PAEPARED" disaster are but one button away.


----------



## Smokepole (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not really funny, but watching these people run around trying to procure ammo and other basic supplies for emergencies does put a 
smile on my face. When I'm ask at work if I've found any ammo locally and what the price was, I tell them that now is not the time to buy.
Then I explain that when their ol' lady was blowing money at the mall every weekend and they were spending on beer and pizza for a big game,
some of us were taking care of business. Suddenly, having the latest phone and a new car they can't afford doesn't seem so important.


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 20, 2013)

Smokepole said:


> It's not really funny, but watching these people run around trying to procure ammo and other basic supplies for emergencies does put a
> smile on my face. When I'm ask at work if I've found any ammo locally and what the price was, I tell them that now is not the time to buy.
> Then I explain that when their ol' lady was blowing money at the mall every weekend and they were spending on beer and pizza for a big game,
> some of us were taking care of business. Suddenly, having the latest phone and a new car they can't afford doesn't seem so important.



And that about somes up the real problem this country is faced with.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 20, 2013)

My dad told me he saw a brick (500rds) of .22lr for $75 the other day. Are people actually buying it? That is ridiculous!!! He also bought 50 brass case's for the .405 winchester and they were $53. I hope this B.S. passes and things get back to the way they were but I am not feeling it.


----------



## tollster (Mar 20, 2013)

Supply and demand, one thing for sure though, the current president sure can sell firearms!


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was at the Indy 1500 this weekend and its true a box of 500 RDS. were going for the $75-80 range.


----------



## NOMOREGEARS (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a reloader and haven't purchased loaded ammo in ten years maybe more. I have buckets of brass prepped and have socked away components for each caliber but I don't plink away at this point. My rimfires have been quiet. Our neighborhood (all gun owners) has been quiet too. Bricks of rifle primers are going for $75 when they could be had a year ago for $25. Here in NY we are in it for the long run.. Adolf Cuomo and Herr Bloomberg are getting ready for another blitz (no pun intended). ####s sporting goods did have pistol ammo for $24/50 
No rimfires on the shelves though.. Shotgun ammo is available.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 26, 2013)

I am also a Re-Loader (45 LC, .454 Casull, 45 ACP)

The wife is looking to stop shooting my Glock 30 and try to get something smaller, that kicks less.

The issue is not the money for the pistol, but the money trying to get my reloading press all setup to load .40 or 9mm.
Even re-loading equipment is hard to find.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 26, 2013)

As long as the politicians take notice that the citizens of this country want guns and will sack their asses if they try to take them away, the temporary discomfort we now find ourselves in, will have been worth it.


----------



## k5alive (Mar 26, 2013)

.44 mag is around a dollar a round, im glad i started reloading when i did. 
Now the only ammo i do buy is 7.62x54r. I got a crate of 880 rounds at the
gun show for $175, im happy


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Mar 26, 2013)

Some people are not really trying to hoard it. May seem like it but they are not. For instance, if you shoot IDPA and your club is running weekly, you may be shooting through 100 to 150 rounds a week per shooter. Even if they dumb the courses down this year and run no more than 50-75 rounds per week, per shooter thats still 300 rounds per month per shooter. We may have anywhere from 10 -20 guys and gals shooting per week. You figure all spring, summer and fall that way and as a club your using a pile of ammo. Not to mention some of the guys travel to multiple clubs throughout the season and most will tell you they will easily use upwards of 5000 rounds for the year. Unless they had stockpiled ammo or reloading components in previous years they may be shooting less for sure. They are not hoarding ammo, they want to shoot it up as that is their sport of choice. The local youth rifle team which is a high school sport shoots over 10,000 rounds per season. Luckily they already have their ammo for next season and will not be stuck between a rock and a hard place next year. Most people think the casual Joe is buying up ammo to hoard, there certainly is some of that, but I think a lot of people are just trying to find enough ammo to get them through the year. I know that is my situation. I figure currently I can shoot my sport twice a month for 6 months or once a month for the season. If I can find more ammo for a reasonable price I will buy it and try to get more weeks in at the club, if not I will stretch it out to at least be able to shoot once a month for the season.


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 26, 2013)

I roll my own as alot of mine are odd ball calibers. I do buy .44 mag, 9mm, .223 and .22lr. They are all quite hard to find around these parts.


----------

